# flashlight magazine



## vic2367 (May 21, 2007)

wouldnt it be nice if there was a monthly publication with reviews of all our favorite lights ? wonder why there isnt any ? i mean there a mags out for ferrets,cats,


----------



## Gointothelight (Jun 1, 2007)

Sign me up!


----------



## Argon (Jun 3, 2007)

This is the next best thing. I doubt there will ever be a Flashlight magazine to much of a niche market, You can find some info on flashlights in gun magazines but probably not what your after.


----------



## Burgess (Jun 4, 2007)

Just imagine what our "Centerfold of the Month" would look like !


----------



## vic2367 (Jun 5, 2007)

i mean i go to these magazine stores,,,and there are all kinds of magazines out,,,quilting,,ferret magazines :sick2:,,,but no lights,,,some publishing co. needs to look into this idea,,,


----------



## big_willie (Jun 5, 2007)

i would definitely sign up to that magazine if it existed because when cpf is down i can still get my fix. it would be nice but like argon said it would be a small market


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Burgess said:


> Just imagine what our "Centerfold of the Month" would look like !


 
Perhaps a small, high-quality, titanium light worn around the neck of a large-breasted, but classy lady?

Yes, I have a pic like that. No, I'm not posting it cause that might be a bannable offense.


----------



## vic2367 (Jun 26, 2007)

:naughty:


----------



## jboydjr (Jul 10, 2007)

Argon....Nice site. I just bookmarked it. Thanks. Jim


----------



## Pistolero (Jul 11, 2007)

Monocrom said:


> Perhaps a small, high-quality, titanium light worn around the neck of a large-breasted, but classy lady?
> 
> Yes, I have a pic like that. No, I'm not posting it cause that might be a bannable offense.



Surefire has the best Ads. My wife thought I had gotten some smutrag or something... but then she noticed me drooling on the light.

"Men." (shrugs and walks off)


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 11, 2007)

Pistolero said:


> Surefire has the best Ads. My wife thought I had gotten some smutrag or something... but then she noticed me drooling on the light.
> 
> "Men." (shrugs and walks off)


 
LOL ! She might think you're strange.... but at least she doesn't think you're a perv. :twothumbs


----------

